
Fox News Used Digitally Altered Photos in Coverage of Seattle Protests - justin66
https://www.yahoo.com/news/fox-news-used-digitally-altered-170759654.html
======
RandomGuyDTB
If only the world was rational enough that this would end Fox News's claims of
credibility.

